

Switching windows within same application in Mac OS X - Tycho
http://www.techiecorner.com/230/how-to-switch-window-within-the-same-program-in-mac-os-x/

======
Tycho
Not that on my computer (OS 10.4.8 with a PC keyboard) it's Apple/Command key
and backslash (right above it) that you press.

